# First time at the range!



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

First time I have ever been at an indoor range shooting a rental Browning BDM 9mm. Just went to have some fun see how I would do! Comments welcome, I don't bruise easily so feel free to say what you really feel! Targets were about 10-12 yds away!





































Thanks
Todd


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TC for your first time, that's a great job. When you shoot at a indoor range for the frist time, things just feel strange. You will get over that, after you go a few times. Just have fun and enjoy.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Baldy said:


> TC for your first time, that's a great job. When you shoot at a indoor range for the frist time, things just feel strange. You will get over that, after you go a few times. Just have fun and enjoy.


It was definately strange being at an indoor range for the first time but im going back tomorrow, and I cant wait!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's not bad. I just got back from an indoor range. Its too damn hot to shoot outdoors here.

As I get tired, I start pulling the shows down a but. But, I do alright.

That was pretty good shooting. What range was that at?


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> That was pretty good shooting. What range was that at?


Thanks...the range is....Bridgeport Shooting Range!

http://www.bridgeportshootingrange.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hahah... I meant "what distance" when I asked about the range. Sorry - poor choice of words on my part


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

oh my bad, it was about 10-12 yds


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TCogley said:


> oh my bad, it was about 10-12 yds


Then, that's very good for your 1st trip!


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Then, that's very good for your 1st trip!


well thank you...i mean i have shot before but never at an indoor range


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Back it up to 50 yards, one handed stance. slow fire 10 rds in 10 min. that is bullseye shooting


----------

